# Preemie head size-



## ermm23a

At A's 4 month check up today, he is now finally on the growth charts for height and weight. He is 12 lbs 11 oz and 23 inches long but his head circumference is 17.25 inches. 

So his head is in the 75% while the rest of him is 5-10%...... The doc said we will just keep an eye on it, and didn't seem too concerned. 

Is this a typical preemie thing? He had IUGR and had quit growing at 30 weeks everywhere except his head, so his head has always been disproportionally larger than the rest of his body.


----------



## AP

Totally, a very very common preemie thing!!! But it will balance out eventually :) Alex had a big and long head, but it's evened out a bit now!


----------



## xxClaire_24xx

Ellie weighs the same as you LO and is nearly 9 month and her head was alwasy slightly bigger lol but fine now xx


----------



## EmSmith1980

Anya's body has finally caught up with her head. She's 9 months tomorrow. She weighs 13lb 11oz and head is 41cm. She took ages to get her head control. She still is a bit dittery but a huge improvement over the last month. xx


----------



## bob2331

Harry has always had a big head, there is a post on here about it as they were telling me this was wrong, that was wrong!! Blah blah blah! Harry's weight is just under the 0.4line and his head is over the 98 line. We have had all the tests and it just turns out that my boy has a big head!!! 

I think a lot of preemies have big heads to start with, like i said before, i think it was the HV who told me that the head is the size for actual but the body is for the corrected age, something like that anyway xxx


----------



## pink.crazy

If I remember rightly, my LO's head used to grow a cm a week in neonatal!! And I know he wasn't gaining weight to justify that lol! So his head's always measured up bigger, and been much higher on the charts than his weight.
Def "a preemie thing" ! hugs x


----------



## LoveleeB

So happy to find this thread!! Very reassuring. Thank you!


----------



## AuntBug

My niece wasn't a preemie, she's just little. Under the 3rd percentile, but her head is in the 90th at 16 months. She's just really smart :winkwink:


----------

